# -insert witty salutation here-



## Coeur (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello!  I am an INFP female. 

Now, I shall bombard you with fascinating facts about my life. They are SURELY interesting to you, because they matter to me!  

I am a teenager.
I am a Christian.
I love singing, acting, and piano.
I love musical theater.
I love banter and puns.
I love writing and reading.
I love psychology.
I have a pet cactus. 

There. That's really all you need to know. XD I'm glad to be here and I hope that I can get to know you all better soon!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Coeur and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Coeur. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

Such a wholesome all-American INFP girl. :laughing:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Does your pet Cacti have a name? :happy:


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Cacti are awesome! ;D


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Coeur (Aug 21, 2009)

Res said:


> Does your pet Cacti have a name? :happy:


But of course!  Her name is Cambria Audrey.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Coeur said:


> But of course!  Her name is Cambria Audrey.


She should meet my pet rock. :B


----------



## Coeur (Aug 21, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> She should meet my pet rock. :B


Yes! We can arrange a play-date at the park, like any good parent would!


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Coeur said:


> Yes! We can arrange a play-date at the park, like any good parent would!


Genius! I bet they'd have the time of their lives! ;D


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Coeur said:


> But of course!  Her name is Cambria Audrey.





WolfStar said:


> She should meet my pet rock. :B


Sounds like a possible hookup. I bet the kids will look great.


----------



## Coeur (Aug 21, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> Genius! I bet they'd have the time of their lives! ;D


They should probably stay away from the slides, though...


----------



## Coeur (Aug 21, 2009)

Res said:


> Sounds like a possible hookup. I bet the kids will look great.


Hm... they'd make a roctus: an inefficient cactus, but a pretty rock.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you...


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Coeur said:


> Hm... they'd make a roctus: an inefficient cactus, but a pretty rock.


Charles Darwin weeped after that comment.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Coeur (Aug 21, 2009)

Res said:


> Charles Darwin weeped after that comment.


He'll weep more when I formulate my own On the Origin of Species based on my INFPness and imagination. >:]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Coeur said:


> He'll weep more when I formulate my own On the Origin of Species based on my INFPness and imagination. >:]


Can I pre-order my audiobook?


----------



## Coeur (Aug 21, 2009)

Res said:


> Can I pre-order my audiobook?


Certainly. I'll even autograph it for you. ;]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Coeur said:


> Certainly. I'll even autograph it for you. ;]


Well aren't you a lovely bird :blushed:

I'll let you know how my book is doing right after I finish thinking in the clouds, which seems to take an eternity even for me.


----------

